# Where To Get My Strela Repaired?



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

The date has packed up on my 3 year old Poljot Strela (I understand this is fairly common).

I've been in touch with the retailer (Julian @ Poljot24) and the repair rates are very reasonable. Unfortunately to insure the watch sufficiently (not cheap to replace these days) takes the postage up to Â£40-Â£50!

So, finally to my question. Is there any watch repairers who could be trusted to repair it, and it not break the bank in the process?

Thanks!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roy Taylor, the owner of this forum. There's a sticky about watch repairs in the general forum.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Except there seems to be some doubt as to whether he is still repairing watches?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

You could try:

Dafydd Ellis,

Jeweller and Watch Repairer,

90 High Street

Porthmadog

Gwynedd

LL49 9NW

Tel: 01766 512024

Gets a lot of positive feedback on WUS, give him a ring and ask him.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

handlehall said:


> Except there seems to be some doubt as to whether he is still repairing watches?


I wasn't aware of that but I would think he would have pulled the sticky out if he was no longer available for repairs... anyway, nothing like sending him an email first asking him that and a second one if he doesn't answer. He always replied to my emails but he missed one once, which is a better performance than me and my inbox :lol:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have my strella at this place now for repair and service http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/ Stephen Burrage google him


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Except there seems to be some doubt as to whether he is still repairing watches?
> ...


I am afraid to say Roy no longer repairs Watches at this time, he is also trying to sell the Forum.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I have used Ryte time as Roy wasn't able to very reasonable and pleasant chap to deal with.

Sending some more to him this week


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Second opinions from Greg at Woodland Technical (Google), Greg even willing to tackle old TIMEX' and other vintage stuff! Done few for me and other folks, all pleased :yes:


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks all,

I'll have a chat with Stephen at Ryte Time, then. I heard his name banded around before, in a good way.

:thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

PC-Magician said:


> I am afraid to say Roy no longer repairs Watches at this time, he is also trying to sell the Forum.


Didn't know about that...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > I am afraid to say Roy no longer repairs Watches at this time, he is also trying to sell the Forum.
> ...


Is he trying to sell the forum though? I thought it was just some of the membership unsuccessfully attempting to buy it....


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > PC-Magician said:
> ...


I seem to remember Roy posting about selling the forum a few months ago, which prompted the forum members buy-out bid, but it's all gone quiet so who knows what's happening???


----------

